# Apartment / General question?



## NicoleS (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, 

I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work. 

Question 1:
After looking online for apartment rentals I found one that I really like. However, it's about $2,000/Month (U.S. currency). The apartment is in Heliopolis (and it's very nice) but...it still seems like a lot? Does that seem reasonable? 
- 3 bedrooms / updated kitchen and baths / etc.

Question 2:
Is Heliopolis a safe/good area for a single female to live? 

Any input/suggestions/comments would be greatly appreciated 

Nicole


----------



## gina remoun (Feb 10, 2009)

NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...


hi nicole,
im looking at moving to egypt myself later this year, if i find anything i will let you know, but im sure you can get a place cheaper than that, remember the longer the rental the better bartering tool you have
gina


----------



## patcbeck (Oct 4, 2008)

gina remoun said:


> hi nicole,
> im looking at moving to egypt myself later this year, if i find anything i will let you know, but im sure you can get a place cheaper than that, remember the longer the rental the better bartering tool you have
> gina


Hi Nicole, 
Heliopolis is one of the best places to live in Cairo. You will not have any problems of safety, just be careful like everywhere else in the world. I do not know what your housing requirements are, but for a single person $2000 is a little bit high. Do not believe the online postings. Most of them are already rented and the listing is usually very old. They do not update their website frequently. Also Heliopolis is a very nice place but you will not find a large expat community living there. Maadi still the place to be if you do not want to be too homesick. If you like shopping you will be in haven in Heliopolis, you can find anything you want. Anyway welcome to Egypt and wishing you a very pleasant stay. 
Patrick


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...


In july 2007 I payed about the same price for a flat in October city for 10 days. In january 2009 I payed 307 dollars in Muhandessen for 7 days. So the prices depends of what time in year we rent. 

If someone know a cheap flat in the surroundings of Cairo in 16. - 25. of March and June -September Im interested.


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

*best living places*

Hi ,

well i think i know that maadi is a very great and quiet place to live and you colud find reasonable flat prices ... safety is a ratio thing in egypt depends on what to you mean by safe .. everybody's safe in egypt but one must not put self in any odd situations .. maadi is very secured and good for expats ...any advise or help you i able to help gladly .. pages are not enough to answer whatever questions yo have 
it's ok to call me <snip>if need any thing ! i've got a lot of experience i've been around

best regards to you
omarmido


----------



## nstick13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Based on all my research, $2000 is very high for an apartment. 

For my upcoming move, I'm figuring 3500 LE per month at the most, and that's for a 2 BR furnished.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

In this month i will pay 3000 LE for 10 days. I go soon and am looking forward to that.


----------



## samovich_5v (Mar 21, 2009)

NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...



1- this will be reasonable if u will rent it for short period

2-yes it's safe area and the people very kind don't warry about that


----------



## Wicky (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hi Nicole*

I would recommend you to stay in Maadi for that instance.. see Maadi is full of Expats and there is no problem for a woman living all alone.. this place is just very good place of Cairo... i have just came in and i have a nice place over here in Maadi ... near the Nile Corniche... if u wanna have a place good and safe... its better u get it some where in Maadi.. if u want to share then u and gina can share it ... u will fine a very good furnished appt. in Maadi... if u need any help just give me a call .... 0166635205



NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...


----------



## kman97 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, do you think its okay to call you and get some advice on a few points?


omarmido said:


> Hi ,
> 
> well i think i know that maadi is a very great and quiet place to live and you colud find reasonable flat prices ... safety is a ratio thing in egypt depends on what to you mean by safe .. everybody's safe in egypt but one must not put self in any odd situations .. maadi is very secured and good for expats ...any advise or help you i able to help gladly .. pages are not enough to answer whatever questions yo have
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinleong (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Nicloe

Welcome to Egypt.

Maadi is a god place to stay. Always check out the place first before you commit.

I have a few friends who had some bad experince about renting flat.

For LE3000, I don't think you will find anything good but there is no harm trying. Hope to meet you someday.


----------



## Kevin Burke (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi 
You can get apartment a lot cheaper if you do your home work. I live in heliopolis for the last two years and now looking to move to Maadi which is a much better area 
good luck 
kevin


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicole,

I am moving out to Egypt myself and have given myself time to research, look around and consider all the available options. For a long term rent I find that if you put your bartering head on and be really firm you can get a lot included for your budget. And definitely get some paperwork emailed to you as soon as poss, even looking at what the contracts look like will help give you an idea of whats what.

Best of luck!!!! x


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

hi there;

yes you can call me and clear out whatever you want and you are welcome to ask if you have questions also,,no problem! 
at any time ......


omarmido


----------



## mido111s (May 2, 2009)

*it is sure a lot, you can find much cheaper*



NicoleS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a single female professional moving to Cairo (within the next month) for work.
> 
> ...


i can find for you a big flat in next to the ring road in Giza in a good place for 1200 USD
0048607141900
Mohamed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do your homework on line but remember this is just a guide and you will be able to find much cheaper places once you get here. Summer is here and that pushes the prices up but on saying that the building behind me which is summer rentals for gulf arabs is very quiet so I don't know if the arabs are staying away this year and if they are that will help with lowering the price.
Zamalek is also a nice place to stay, plenty of expats and a good social scene and your central to everywhere, Maadi can be a drag to travel to and from as the traffic is horrendous. 
Mohandeseen, Dokki are also good places to live easy access to most things.
Don't live in Giza


----------

